# Freshwater Aquarium Clubs



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I am a member of this great forum and was wondering if there are aquarium clubs, and, if there are, how would I locate one? I have Googled the clubs in Northern Virginia and can't find any. Maybe there are no clubs? Is it a good idea to start one? I thought it would be a great way to meet folks, as well as exchange/sell plants, fish, and equipment. Any thoughts? *i/d*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Where in VA are you? There are a couple in the DC area. Here is a link to one: Greater Washington Aquatic Plant Association


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

YEah it took a long time before one got made in my area,so you may need to post an ad if you really want to start one.Also dont just limit to looking for freshwater,as most clubs deal with fresh and salt


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

jrman83, I live near Leesburg in Northern Virginia. The DC club meetings seem to be held mostly in Pennsylvania or Maryland. I will contact them for more info. Thanks for the link! Majerah1, if I want to start a club, where would you recommend I put an ad besides/other than on the forum?


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

OK! I just checked out the GWAPA, and they do have meetings in the VA area, maybe 2-3 times a year. Maybe I can start a VA chapter!


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

We have a mostly Richmond based club with members as far north as Fredricksberg and south down to the Norfolk area. We only started in mid april but now number just over 100 members. Admittedly we should cull those that join but don't return but what the hey. I'm guessing there are a dozen or so dedicated members but we do go thru cycles where it's down quite a bit. 
the name of the site?... [email protected]*************** 
If ya do sign up, be sure and maintain your presence here!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Bill! How did you get your club started? Fredericksburg is still quite a distance for me to travel, but I do appreciate your invitation. Could you give me some of the particulars regarding your club? How often does it meet, etc.? Are you into getting speakers, keeping records and other details? I am very interested! 
Marcy in Leesburg....


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

GWAPA and PVAS are the two that immediately come to mind.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

PVAS, was the other one I was trying to remember for around here.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

We've got a local aquarium club called GSLAS (Greater Salt Lake Aquarium Society), they have auctions at our local city aquarium, and there's a Utah-specific aquarium forum that they post on regularly. There's also UTMAS, but that's a marine-specific society.

Check The Planted Tank - Articles, Forums, Pictures, Links, they have a Virginia forum section.


----------

